# We're testing some stuff today, layout-wise



## Chris (Jul 15, 2004)

So if something looks super ugly and/or completely doesn't work, that's why.


----------



## Leon (Jul 15, 2004)

...yeah, i sorta noticed that the background wasn't so dark.

it's a bit nicer on the eyes


----------



## Chris (Jul 15, 2004)

Thanks.  I'd love to take credit for it, but all I said was "Hey Josh, let's make it a little lighter. How about some blue?".

Any other thoughts, fire 'em at me. We're (obviously) going to make a cooler looking top logo tonight too.


----------



## Digital Black (Jul 15, 2004)

wish you would have Kept the "friends of SS.org" at the bottom of the welcome screen....


----------



## Chris (Jul 15, 2004)

Whoops - new news bumped it out.  It's back now.


----------



## Chris (Jul 15, 2004)

We're still breaking stuff, so if it looks really ugly every few minutes - that'd just be me screwing something up.


----------

